# Tegu tail wagging after hibernation?



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi, my tegu just finished hibernating today, and I noticed he was doing something strange while I was watching him. I saw that he was "wagging" the back half of his tail... Has anyone else seen this? Do you know what this means?
Thanks, Skylar.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

if im not mistaken its a sign of aggresion. nero did this when he was small but never striked me achilles also do it. its more of a warning.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

Hmm really? Thats weird cuz hes never been agressive what so ever. He wasnt like whipping his tail, but wagging it like a mix between a dog and a snake slithering.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Mar 16, 2010)

Reptastic is right it's a sign of aggression. Mine used to do that when I took them outside for some sun and roaming time.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

Ohh well thanks guys haha. So should I be worried when picking him up? Like does he hate me now, or whats the deal lol.


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

nah dont worry about it none of my tegus have bitten me. and no he dont hate you he is probably a lil scared of you though. just keep picking him up and handling him everyday he will get used to you. yhats what i did worked like a charm. good luck!


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh, thanks bro


----------



## Riplee (Mar 16, 2010)

that's a warning``he is ready to whip u


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

Riplee said:


> that's a warning``he is ready to whip u



it is a warning but most tegus dont make good on their threats lol i should know both of my b/w's did/do it and neither one of em ever followed thru. if you let there threats detour you then they will think they have won and will keep doing it.


----------



## sclevenger08 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats so koul. My tegu does it too, and I never knew what he was doing. lol.


----------



## Adam87 (Mar 16, 2010)

its called the snake dance but there is one thing that i saw that i didnt really knowwhat he was doing he was burrowed and only his tail was sticking out and it was shaking like a raddle snake i touched his tail and he bolted out almost bitting me which i thought thats how they attract prey in the wild but i wasnt sure


----------



## reptastic (Mar 16, 2010)

Adam87 said:


> its called the snake dance but there is one thing that i saw that i didnt really knowwhat he was doing he was burrowed and only his tail was sticking out and it was shaking like a raddle snake i touched his tail and he bolted out almost bitting me which i thought thats how they attract prey in the wild but i wasnt sure



seeing as though they are small and it could be hard for them to catch prey that could be a possibilty!


----------



## Riplee (Mar 16, 2010)

My three tegus did that 2. that happened when u close to the tank and try to pick them up.


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys. Yea I was really confused cuz he never did that before lol.


----------



## Riplee (Mar 17, 2010)

that very common see from nile monitor


----------



## skylarlaham (Mar 17, 2010)

Well he came out this morning and didnt do it.. I picked him up and nothing  Looks like I got the good old Isis back to normal.


----------

